# Fragen - MtB im Schnee



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Mädels (und auch Jungs, falls sich wer hierhin verirrt )

Fahre zwar ständig mit Skiern im Schnee rum, dafür eher selten mit dem Rad. Es gibt hier aber Mädels, welche das öfters machen, ich erinnere mich z.B. an Photos von einer Fahrerin hier, welche sie bei einem Rennen auf einer Skipiste zeigte. (Finde es auch über sie SuFu nicht mehr.) 

Es wäre lieb wenn Ihr mir Tipps zu folgenden Fragen geben könnt (habe mich zu so einer Spaßabfahrt mit dem Ironwood in einem Skigebiet angemeldet... ):
- Reifen und Reifendruck, reicht der Big Betty (Spikesreifen habe ich zwar auch, dürften aber im Schnee nicht groß helfen, eher schlechter, da die Stollen so 6-eckig sind). Fährt man wenig Luftdruck?

- Es soll sehr kalt werden, schätze bis -20 Grad... hat das irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen auf das Fahrwerk, also Luftgabel und Dämpfer?
Und Kette plus Schaltung, was kann ich da vorbeugend tun?
Genauso Bremsen, gibts da was bei Schnee und Kälte zu beachten?

- Was habe Ihr für Fahrtechniktipps 
- Und was sonst noch für Tipps?

Bin schon mal im Schnee gefahren - hier im heimatlichen Wald - aber noch nie auf einer Skiabfahrt, die kenne ich zwar in- und auswendig mit Skiern, mich reizt es aber mal mit dem Rad....

Danke für Eure Mühe! Grüße!


----------



## 4mate (1. Februar 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41957


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2012)

Merci! Kilkenny wars, genau!
Und ans Schleppliftfahren mit dem MtB habe ich noch garnicht gedacht - schluck - das blüht mir dann ja auch... gibts da auch Patentrezepte


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2012)

dieses Jahr zwecks Mangel an Schnee zwar noch nicht gemacht, aber die letzten beiden Winter gab's ja auch hier genug Schnee:

- Reifen: im Schnee gehen als generelle Regel die Reifen gut, die auch im Matsch taugen. Für Tiefschnee fand ich Wetscream bzw. Swampthing ganz gut. Muddy Mary oder Highroller ist auch nicht schlecht, und überraschender Weise auch der (alte) Mountain King. Big Betty kann ich mir jetzt eher weniger vorstellen, aber musst du einfach ausprobieren 
Je gröber die Stollen desto besser. Wenig Luftdruck hilft auch im Schnee. Keine weichen Gummimischungen (also Vertstar oder 42a), weil die bei Kälte bockhart werden und im Zweifelsfall die Stollen ausreißen. Ausnahme ist BCC von Conti.

- Fahrtechnik: bei tiefem Schnee gilt ungefähr dasselbe wie bei tiefem Schotter/Sand. Entgegen der Gewohnheit so wenig wie Möglich Druck auf dem Vorderrad, da sich das sonst eingräbt. Also Gewicht so gut es geht nach hinten, Vorderrad entlasten, und auch mehr als gewöhnlich mit der Hinterradbremse arbeiten. Gut verfestigter Pappschnee ist dagegen ganz normal zu fahren. Im Winter lernt man ganz gut, locker zu werden auf dem Rad. Auch wenn's mal einen halben Meter weit wegrutscht oder anfängt zu schlingern, alles kein Thema solange du es irgendwie schaffst mit dem Schwerpunkt überm Rad zu bleiben. Nur nicht verkrampft das Bike in der Spur halten wollen, sondern dem Rad ein bisschen Freiheit geben und nur dann mit Kraft gegensteuern, wenn das wirklich notwendig ist. 

- Federung: die gibt irgendwann auf. Das Dämpfungsöl wird bei Kälte zäh, und die Federelemente damit "langsamer". Also Zug- und Druckstufe weiter aufdrehen um dem entgegen zu wirken. Manche Leute kippen sich sogar extra dünneres Öl in die Dämpfung . Bei -20° musst du aber damit rechnen, dass deine Federung trotz aller Tricks nicht mehr wirklich so gut arbeitet wie gewohnt. Ist halt einfach so. Manche Federungen sind da empfindlicher als andere, aber schlechter werden sie alle. Ich fahr im Winter eh meistens HT, da fällt's weniger auf 

- Antrieb: kannst du eigentlich nicht wirklich viel tun, ist aber auch kein großes Problem. Bösartig sind Temperaturen um die 0°, wenn noch nicht alles durchgefroren ist. Da gibt's dann auch mal einen etwas dickeren Eispanzer am Rad von hochspritzendem Schmodder, der am Bike gefriert. Von Umwerfer eingefrohren bis Schuhe an den Klickpedalen festgefrohren alles schon da gewesen. Ist es erst mal kalt genug ist's kein Problem mehr. Stell halt dein Bike eine halbe Stunde vorher raus, damit es ordentlich durchkühlen kann... sonst taut der hochspritzende Schnee erst mal am zimmerwarmen Bike an, und macht dann eine Eisschicht auf den Zügen/Bremsbelägen etc, wo man sie nicht haben will. 

- keine Klickpedale  Gibt erstens eine nette Kältebrücke an den Cleats, und folglich Eiszehen, und zweitens kann man wie schon erwähnt darin festfrieren. Ist mir schon mal passiert, an beiden Schuhen gleichzeitig  Das fand ich nicht wirklich nett 

- Bremsen: kein Problem, wenn du nicht eine alte Shimano Bremse hast, bei der die Dichtungen bei Kälte aushärten 
Kann passieren, dass sich kurz eine dünne Eisschicht auf den Belägen bildet, aber die ist schnell wieder weg. Quietscht halt des öftren ein bissel, das ist alles.

- Schlepplift: kenn ich zwar nicht im Winter, aber Sommers aus dem Bikepark zur Genüge. Wenn du Glück hast, gibt's einen freundlichen Liftangestellten, der dir den Anker hinter den Sattel klemmt. Generell: Sattelstütze halbhoch (so, dass du noch einigermaßen bequem sitzen kannst), Finger von der Bremse, Entspannen. Je nachdem wie gut die Piste präpariert ist, kann es helfen, den Schleppanker zwischen die Beine zu nehmen, um nicht rauszufallen bei argen Querrinnen. Also wenn der Anker kommt neben Rad stehen, Anker schnappen und hinter die Stütze stecken, Bein drüberschwingen (Anker zwischen Oberrohr und Bein eingeklemmt), und losfahren. Das Aussteigen wird ähnlich akrobatisch. Keine Scheu, das geht erst mal ziemlich garantiert halbwegs schief, aber ich könnte wetten, das ging am Anfang selbst den "Profis" so 

viel Spaß!


----------



## alet08 (1. Februar 2012)

Reifen: BB funktioniert zumindestens bei moderaten Schneeverhältnissen  am HR.
Normalerweise fahre ich 2.5 MM in der performance-Mischung: Die ist sehr hart, so daß seehr fester Schnee ( und weiches Eis -2°C) nix ausmachen.

Antrieb gut ölen.

schneeige Grüße, Alex


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die informativen Antworten!


----------



## siq (1. Februar 2012)

Bester Winterreifen auf Schnee und ohne Spikes (meine Meinung) Conti MudKing (ist BCC) gibt's in 1.8 oder 2.3.

Wenn man im Winter auf Aspahlt fährt, nicht vergessen das ganze Bike dann nach JEDER Ausfahrt komplett mit klarem Wasser bei eher wenig Wasserdruck komplett abspritzen, um so den extrem agressiven Streusalzschmodder ( Korrosion bei Alu ) vom Bike zu waschen. Anschliessend das Bike in einen nicht zu kalten trockenen Ort zum abtrocknen abstellen.

PS: Sorry noch wegen meiner Verirrung hierher.....


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2012)

Merci für den Reifentip!
Werde wohl die Muddy Mary von meinem Kiez Team ummontieren, wenn die besser als die Big Betty sind (?) - für einen Tag extra neue Reifen zu kaufen ist mir dann doch zu aufwendig.

Hoffe, daß auf der Skipiste kein Salz ist  (das Skigebiet Pischa ist aber komplett Kunstschneefrei )
Du hast mit dem Abspülen natürlich völlig recht, da achte ich auch sehr drauf, egal ob MtB oder Motorrad - nach Salzfahrten im Winter immer mit dem Schlauch abspülen und im Warmen trocknen, dann in Sprühöl "baden", hat sich bisher gut bewährt.


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Februar 2012)

Fahre auch Contis - die Verticals tun's auch...

Du kommst gut über glatten Stellen, wenn du locker bleibst und das Rad einfach rollen läßt...  Über Eis oder eisige Stellen nur geradeaus fahren - keine nach links oder rechts Lenkungsversuche-  und vor allem, nicht bremsen!


Schneefahren macht wirklich Spaß und ist einfacher als mann denkt.


----------



## mangolassi (1. Februar 2012)

Achtung, warm anziehen! Bis 30° unter Null!
Da bin ich vielleicht lieber froh, dass ich Samstag auf einen Geburtstag muss.
Bei solchen Events sind Spikes auch oft verboten. Nützt ja auch eher auf Eis.
Der Vorteil von normalen Reifen gegenüber Schlammreifen ist, dass man mit denen schön leicht driften kann Mit Wetscreams muss man das Bike ganz schön querlegen.


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Februar 2012)

Nun das ist verdammt frostig...   Auch wenn es hier keinen Schnee in sicht gibt, gibt es klirrende Kälte ... Heute Nacht bis -15   Bei solchen Temperaturen ist die Luft ist auch extrem Trocken. Trinken nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Februar 2012)

hab auch für schnee die conti verticals´s drauf - geht bestens !


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, da möchte ich Euch auch meine ersten Fahrversuche auf der Skipiste (mit dem MtB) im Rahmen der Fearnada Davos  nicht vorenthalten 

Gestern Morgen an der Bergatation Pischa, ein wenig frisch 





Wie üblich, Problemzone Füsse und Hände, später zog ich meine Kamik Wintersiefel an und hatte Fahradwinterhandschuhe an, was nur bedingt reichte, kalte Finger...


Langsam trudeln die Teilnehmer ein, es waren 40 DHler am Start, davon leider nur drei Frauen.






Streckenbesichtigung, für mich bedeutete das die ersten Meter mit dem Rad auf einer Skipiste:






Kurven und schmale Stellen gabs auch...







Sammeln und Aufwärmen in der Bahnstation:






Le Mans Start, die Cracks springen im Laufen aufs Rad:







Und ab gehts - nur wo bleib ich denn?







  Ah, ganz am Ende des Feldes tuckere ich hinterher  







Leider gibts vom Rennen keine Bilder, aber nach dem Zieldurchgang habe ich dann wieder auf die Bretter, welche die Welt bedeuten, gewechselt!
Endlich wieder daheim 




(Die gleiche Strecke mit Skiern einmal runter gesaust, so einfach mit Skiern....) 


War eine sehr schöne und sympathische Veranstaltung, es gab auch Ski und Snowboardrennen, zudem ein Gaudirennen, d.h. mit Bügelbrett, fliegenden Teppichen, Matrazen, Rodelschlitten, Airboards etc. im Tiefschnee runter, das hatte ich mir am Nachmittag auf Ski angeschaut.

Zum Fahren auf einer Skipiste für einen Neuling wie mich:
das Problem ist, so eine Piste hat nie flache Auslaufzonen, man kann das Laufenlassen nicht entspannt lernen, man bremst dann doch zu verkrampft... Auf der Talabfahrt nach dem Zieldurchgang gibt es so Stellen am Schluß, da läßt man dann das Rad mal mutiger laufen und es stellt sich ein Gefühl dafür ein, machte richtig Spaß.
Beim Rennen selbst kam für mich erschwerend hinzu, daß einmal durch die vielen Spurrillen der vor mir fahrenden und auch die Sonne die Schneeoberfläche etwas erweichte (trotz der Minusgrade) und anders als  bei der Streckenbesichtigung, alles noch instabiler wurde, da hats mich auch einmal geschmissen.
Egal, so fuhr ich durchs Ziel als die anderen schon Ihren Glühwein schlürften und die dritte Frau konnte ich auch nur überholen, da sie am Pistenrand stehen blieb und erst später wieder losfuhr.

Aber das ist bei der Fearnada auch egal, da gibt es einen Ersten und sonst nur Zweite 
Grüße!


----------



## blutbuche (5. Februar 2012)

sieht nach viel spass aus !daumen: !!!   und : .. die plazierung is doch wurscht , hauptsache dabeigewesen und heil angekommen !


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Februar 2012)

Na.... KLASSE!  

Schöne Fotos und ist doch Spitze, dass du als eine von nur 3 Frauen mitgemacht hast und sehr sehr gut durchgekommen bist und so viel Spaß dabei hattest. BRAVA!


----------



## alet08 (5. Februar 2012)

...und den Konflikt mit anderen  Sportlern bitte meiden


----------



## 4mate (7. Februar 2012)

#*3173*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2012)

@Votec
schöner Bericht 
Ich find's total cool, dass du dich getraut hast, und dann auch noch gleich ein Rennen


----------



## zimtstern4 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ist es denn zu empfehlen das als Anfänger mal auszuprobieren? 

Sieht schon spaßig aus...

Lg Nici


----------



## Freeriderin (8. Februar 2012)

@ zimtstern4

Warum nicht? Kannst ja gern mal mitkommen. 

@ Votec Tox

Schöne Bilder  Wollte auch hin, ist letzten Endes daran gescheitert, daß wir uns keine Schneeketten für das Auto kaufen wollten und mit dem Zug ist es blöd hinzukommen


----------

